# Blind Maltese Owner Surrender in Jax FL Shelter



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

This little girl came in to the shelter a couple of days ago and was an owner surrender who was turned in because the owner could no longer care for her. She is blind in both eyes and has a skin condition.

Hoping she comes out of treatment OK and finds a great new home. Blind dogs can adapt and do very well in familiar surroundings, but in a shelter and new surroundings, this must be so confusing and anxious for her.










Information:

https://www.facebook.com/jaxanimals/posts/808017512649837

Update on this dog from Melody Tyson -> I went to check on the dog. It was not Jack. She is very old and blind in both eyes. Someone probably dropped her off because they couldn't care for her anymore. She is comfortable but doesn't want to be touched. She is still in the treatment area. At least she isn't outside in the heat

Blind Senior Dog in to Jacksonville Animal Care and Protective Services 6/16/2015

DOG - ID#A939767
I am a female, white Maltese.
I have been at the shelter since Jun 16, 2015.

Post shared by JaxAnimals.com

Contact information:
Jacksonville Animal Care and Protective Services
2020 Forest St.
Jacksonville, FL 32204
(904) 630-2489 (CITY)
Hours: Tuesday - Saturday 10am to 6pm


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Poor sweetie...*

HEARTBREAKING:angry:. I hope someone *worthy* takes her soon, I wish I could. 
I'll be keeping that :heart:sweet little thing :heart:in my prayers :innocent:.....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I found this sad baby there too.. How can anyone do this!!!
Adoptable Dogs at Jacksonville Animal Care and Protective Services


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Bless her little heart !


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

This is so sad!


----------

